# The EO gun grab (O's speech)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was listening to his speech on my way home from work. Yes I wanted to turn it off but I force myself to listen because to defeat your enemy you must know your enemy. I really thought for a second there he was going to announce some type of EO gun law(s) which could still happen if he has his lawyers working on it as I type. I especially thought this was it when he started talking about other countries taking away guns and "stopping" mass shootings. It is a sad thing whenever anyone gets shot but by definition a "mass" shooting only has to be 3 or more people. Everything statement he threw out was either a lie or false in some manner. The brilliance in the gun grabbers plan is not the plan at all. They know if they tell the same lies over and over the dumb public will just take it at face value. That's when we will be in trouble.

Short rant over!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It should be repeated....



Sasquatch said:


> I was listening to his speech on my way home from work. Yes I wanted to turn it off but I force myself to listen because to defeat your enemy you must know your enemy. I really thought for a second there he was going to announce some type of EO gun law(s) which could still happen if he has his lawyers working on it as I type. I especially thought this was it when he started talking about other countries taking away guns and "stopping" mass shootings. It is a sad thing whenever anyone gets shot but by definition a "mass" shooting only has to be 3 or more people. Everything statement he threw out was either a lie or false in some manner. The brilliance in the gun grabbers plan is not the plan at all. They know if they tell the same lies over and over the dumb public will just take it at face value. That's when we will be in trouble.
> 
> Short rant over!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

To beat gun control, one must stick to your guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had to go puke after listening to his typical "common sense" blather.
There was talk of the perp. asking victim's religion prior to shooting them.
Perhaps o'slimers other son?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Bill O'reilly has not really been a pro gun guy, buy he did take bama to task on his speech just now.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm sure this shooting in Oregon was not another fabrication like Sandy Hook. I reminded my Co workers, even if it looks like the glock on my hip, it was an ar15 ghost assault machine gun capable of firing a 30 caliber clip in .5 seconds.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ripon said:


> Bill O'reilly has not really been a pro gun guy, buy he did take bama to task on his speech just now.


Yes he did and he hammered the Chicago situation pretty hard....But later, O'Reilly also slipped in his normal moderate democrap/independent/BS comment about "common sense...and not owning an AK" (I paraphrase)

On another note, Uncle Dipwad Joe Biden speculated that it was likely an "automatic weapon" used. I'll have to look for the article.

Who elected these idiots?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Our nation has a sickness. The sickness has become more acute during this administration. What you see are the symptoms of the sickness. The patient nation is in denial.

There was an old woman that rented the down stairs of my mother's home. She was dying of lung cancer. On oxygen and still smoking Marlboro reds. She blamed a factory she worked in when she was younger for the cancer.

We have cancer. The population blames guns.
The government is the lack of moral guidance that causes the mental illness in our society.

Propetuating the cancer. We are terminal now. Go home on hospice and wait.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Easily found; The Article on Biden's comment on it being an automatic weapon used at the CC in OR.

The Latest: Biden says automatic gun likely used in shooting


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

But automatic weapons are already illegal? Riiiiggghhhhytt?? Propaganda at its finest.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

He said he was going to transform the US and he will by the end of his term. 

Sure it's a shame and a huge loss for the innocent people that got sacrificed. But they are willing to slaughter millions to farther their agenda. In yet another gun free zone.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Some information 

The shooter killed 10, from mostly 1 room in the school. He had 4 guns, and lined the people up then asked them what their religion is. If they answered christian, they were shot in the head. If they answered something else, or refused to answer they were shot in the legs. Perpetrator background and information will of course come out soon. I would not make projections, but would like to know 1st. This is from one of the witnesses as I've read reported. He was in the room next door, and his aunt was in the room but survived.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Easily found; The Article on Biden's comment on it being an automatic weapon used at the CC in OR.
> 
> The Latest: Biden says automatic gun likely used in shooting


 He says the Second Amendment doesn't allow someone to own a bazooka.?????????????? wtf joe?.and he's catching up to Billary and not even running?.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

My condolences to the victim's family... Unfortunately, the families involved in this horrible atrocity have not even began to mourn their loss and they are being victimized already by being used for an anti gun agenda by our government leaders. Their solution to this atrocity is to take away my rights, punish people like me then tell the sheeple via CNN that this is how incidents like this is prevented.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> He says the Second Amendment doesn't allow someone to own a bazooka.?????????????? wtf joe?.and he's catching up to Billary and not even running?.


Joe is whiny little bitch.... I'm sick of hearing the bazooka comment from these dirt bag Anti gunners who think more gun laws are the answer. And since when did anyone buy a bazooka and used it in a crime. I don't think bazookas are still in circulation, they are obsolete. Besides, the new anti tank weapon in circulation only gets in the criminal's hands is If they are given by the government themselves. Never fails, they always whine about people buying bazookas.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Did the "mass" shootings start before the gun free zones or after???


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm sure this shooting in Oregon was not another fabrication like Sandy Hook. I reminded my Co workers, even if it looks like the glock on my hip, it was an ar15 ghost assault machine gun capable of firing a 30 caliber clip in .5 seconds.


Only a blind person would mistake a Pistol for an AR 15. I take it your time in was not a Combat Arms MOS. No matter, just seemed weird. I agree though that "Ghost AR's are cropping up more and more though with the advent of 3D printing.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

6811 said:


> My condolences to the victim's family... Unfortunately, the families involved in this horrible atrocity have not even began to mourn their loss and they are being victimized already by being used for an anti gun agenda by our government leaders. Their solution to this atrocity is to take away my rights, punish people like me then tell the sheeple via CNN that this is how incidents like this is prevented.


....This.....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

To me Obama's speech (and his thoughts in general) are null and void until he includes ALL victims. I don't recall him making an angry speech about any of the victims killed by illegals and calling for the deportation of said illegals.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Viper said:


> Only a blind person would mistake a Pistol for an AR 15. I take it your time in was not a Combat Arms MOS. No matter, just seemed weird. I agree though that "Ghost AR's are cropping up more and more though with the advent of 3D printing.


I'll assume you missed the sarcasm.
Jak has a tendency to add color to some of his posts. You'll learn to spot it eventually.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> To me Obama's speech (and his thoughts in general) are null and void until he includes ALL victims. I don't recall him making an angry speech about any of the victims killed by illegals and calling for the deportation of said illegals.


The entire argument is null and void.
Man has a right to defend his life by whatever means *he* sees fit.
The 2nd Amendment recognizes and is supposed to protect that right.
Until Obumble can guarantee the first condition is met, he's bound by the second.
If he thinks he can ignore it, it is up to us to bind him to it by whatever means *we* see fit.

(Disclaimer: To the Secret Service reading this, I am NOT threatening the president's life so long as he respects our rights protected by the constitution. If he fails to respect these rights, it is YOUR DUTY to remove him before we have to.)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The entire argument is null and void.
> Man has a right to defend his life by whatever means *he* sees fit.
> The 2nd Amendment recognizes and is supposed to protect that right.
> Until Obumble can guarantee the first condition is met, he's bound by the second.
> ...


Just to play it safe you may want to ask Slippy for his attorneys number.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I'll assume you missed the sarcasm.
> Jak has a tendency to add color to some of his posts. You'll learn to spot it eventually.


Apparently so. At least the word "Bazooka" was not uttered.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A blind person, a liberal, or a sheep. Jury is still out on the blind person.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes he did and he hammered the Chicago situation pretty hard....But later, O'Reilly also slipped in his normal moderate democrap/independent/BS comment about "common sense...and not owning an AK" (I paraphrase)
> 
> On another note, Uncle Dipwad Joe Biden speculated that it was likely an "automatic weapon" used. I'll have to look for the article.
> 
> Who elected these idiots?


Biden wouldn't know the difference between an automatic weapon and a pencil sharpener Slippy. LOL


----------

